# Thinking of New Orleans!



## Kathleen C (Dec 23, 2005)

It is time for someone in the area to let you know that New Orleans is not a total lost. The French Quarter and Historical District made out well during hurricane Katrina and had the curfew lifted. If you are a adult you can party all night in the French Quarter.  You and your family can tour the Historical District, and learn about the history of New Orleans.  The Audubon Zoo has reopened on weekends until March 2006, then it will be the regular schedule here is the website  http://ani.convio.net/site/PageServer  The best part is you can become a member and make a donation, that will help to keep it on the list of top 5 zoos in the world or you can do the regular admission as support of this animal oasis. The animals were quite bored when the zoo was closed, they had gotten used to watching people just as you and me watch a movie or TV for amusement. The D-Day Museum has reopened for those of you with interest in WWII. The restaurants are open and no waiting in lines, what could be better then a fine meal without having to make reservations days or months ahead of time. Yes New Orleans is like a lady in a tattered dress at the end of the mouth of the Mississippi River, but she still has a lot to offer. Thank you for your prays and thoughts, but now is the time for you to be part of reviving New Orleans with your tourist dollars! New Orleans has always depended on the tax and tourist dollar and it is in need of it more then ever since Katrina. Yes everyday something new is opening and Mardi Gras this coming year will be one of the safest since crime is at a all time low. Please do come to New Orleans to show your support, thank you ever so much for reading this and thinking of New Orleans.


----------



## Patri (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm glad the D-Day Museum is open again. So much work went into that, and the items are irreplaceable. Was it foresight that made them put the displays on the second floor?


----------



## Judy (Dec 24, 2005)

We have an exchange booked at Bonaparte’s Quarters in June.  It isn't open yet, but I'm hopeful that it will be by then.  
Thanks for your update.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 24, 2005)

I believe that New Orleans tourists will find folks more caring and appreciative of their business and financial and emotional support.  It is still a great town, with the best food in the country, and the birthplace of jazz.  Just don't mention Michael Brown.

Merry Christmas,

Sterling across the lake from New Orleans


----------



## og8746 (Dec 26, 2005)

*hotel de  l' eau vive*

the latest report from the board president  of HDLVOA indicates he intends
to rebuild the annex which burned to the ground.are the time share owners
to be given a vote to rebuild or distribute the 1+millon insurance proceeds.
anyone have any input?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

First cruise ship docking in New Orleans next week.
There will be a Mardi Gras

Sterling


----------



## Hoc (Dec 29, 2005)

og8746 said:
			
		

> the latest report from the board president  of HDLVOA indicates he intends
> to rebuild the annex which burned to the ground.are the time share owners
> to be given a vote to rebuild or distribute the 1+millon insurance proceeds.
> anyone have any input?



The timeshare documents do not give owners a vote in this, unless the timeshare is destroyed beyond repair, in which case a unanimous vote is necessary to stop the timeshare.  Since this building can be rebuilt, it is not destroyed beyond repair.  In addition, it is unlikely that you could get a unanimous vote on anything.

Edit: If you look here, you will see that I posted the relevant documentation some time ago.


----------



## klraus (Dec 29, 2005)

Kauai Kid said:
			
		

> First cruise ship docking in New Orleans next week.
> There will be a Mardi Gras
> 
> Sterling



I'll be there!


----------



## geekette (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you, Kathleen, for this update.  Thank you also for continuing to serve and support your community in its time of extreme need.


----------



## boaterkathy (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the update Kathleen.  
We made our first visit to New Orleans the end of last Feb. and loved it.  We are so thankful that we went then, but we look forward to returning to your great city someday soon.  Wish we could be there for Mardi Gras this year to help celebrate the continuing of the tradition and show our support for the citizens of New Orleans.  Please keep us posted on further progress.


----------



## Kathleen C (Jan 6, 2006)

I recently took a ride to the Hilton on Podras, the hotel did well. The uptown area is fine.  The shops and restaurants along Magazine Street are up and running, most of the shops are antiques. The places out in the French Quarters are open 24 hours. The homes along St. Charles is open.  One Street Car is running and another will soon be running, they were kept where it flooded so they are being reconditioned.  Cooter Brown's at St. Charles near Leake was open and business was brisk for lunch. Many of the restaurant are open along S. Peters, Tchopitoulas faired well. Tippitina's looks as if they did fine. The Audubon Zoo is open only on weekend until March then full time. But that isn't stopping anyone from enjoy the park or golf course. People are walking their leashed dog, bicycling in the park, you can rent bikes on the golf couse side of the park, playing fresbie, play golf and this is during the week. The weather has been very nice with alot of sunshine. Don't forget we don't just have the zoo, we have the D-Day Museum, the New Orleans Mint, Pirates Alley, St. Louis Catheral, Jackson Square, the Moonwalk, Riverwalk. Most of the damage was in the lower 9th Ward and the Lakeview Area, which are generally not the big tourist areas. They are sell tours of those areas, and those tours are sold out. I am never against anything that bring money in the area to rebuild or to employ people. Basically, the hurricane did damage but did not take us completely out of the game. Don't forget if you are in for baseball, we have Zephyrs field in the suburbs, between the airport and the city. Also if you can't find something in New Orleans, look either on the Westbank (across the river) or in Metairie or Kenner.  Also across Lake Ponchartrain in St. Tammany business is booming, I know there are a few timesharing on that side. Louisiana has alot to offer, it is still sportman's paradise. The oyster bed are being tested and slowly opening for those of you that like the oyster bars. Crabs and other seafood is very safe to eat. The price of gasoline is around $2.17 a gallon.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 6, 2006)

There are  several issues with the streetcars.  The St. Charles ("Garden District") line has been replaced with buses due to a lack of power.  Most of the catenary (power infrastructure) is gone as is some of the trackbed from what I understand.  The Perley-Thomas cars themselves are fine, they were garaged in the Carrolton carhouse, which was undamaged. 

The Riverfront line itself is fine, but the cars of the Riverfront and Canal lines were garaged in the Randolph carhouse, which was severely flooded.  The red cars are made to look like streetcars, but are actually LRV's, with extensive electronics.  These cars will all have to be rebuilt.

Last I've heard, its anticipated that it will take up to 10 months to restore the St. Charles line, and there is no timeline to rebuild the red cars.

At the present some of the Perley-Thomas cars are running on the Riverfront line and some are running on a portion of the Canal St. line.  Since the Perley-Thomas cars and the St Charles line are on the National Historic Register, special permission was granted to run this service.

You can read more about the streetcar service at http://www.norta.com

Fern


----------

